# Server auf Linux Basis



## nfsgame (4. August 2009)

Hi,
Ich möchte einen Domänenserver auf Linuxbasis aufbauen. Wichtig wäre mir das die Rechte- und Benutzerverwaltung genauso einfach geht wie es von Windows bekannt ist (->Active Directory). Außerdem sollte es eine Grafische Oberfläche geben (ich habs nicht so mit Befehlszeilen ).
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## rebel4life (4. August 2009)

Nimm Windows. Du willst wahrscheinlich nur einen kostenlosen Ersatz dafür, das wird aber so nichts, selbst ein altes Windows 2000 Server reicht da locker aus.

Ansonsten Debian oder Arch Linux.


----------



## lazy (4. August 2009)

Ubuntu könnte auch gehen. Aber für dich wird da nn wohl Windows das richtige sein  

Überlege dir auch ob du das wirklich brauchst und in Linux musst du dich erst richtig einarbeiten auch mit Grafischer Oberflächer wirst du kaum um die Schell herumkommen.


----------



## dot (4. August 2009)

Schau dir erst einmal die Umsetzungen des Protokolls an (LDAP & Co), dann wirst du vermutlich schnell einen alten W2k Server rauskramen. Oder sind die IHK-Projekte wieder soweit? 
Die zu nutzende Distribution ist doch eh vom Geschmack des Nutzers abhaengig und in diesem Fall dein kleinstes Problem.


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2009)

Der Server soll für nen (öffentlichen) PC-Raum sein den ich administriere. Momentan läuft auf der Schüssel noch die Testversion von Server 2008. 
Aufgrund des Einsatzgebietes sollte ne erweiterte rechteverwaltung schon möglich sein und das geht richtig nur über Domäne (auch in Sachen Sicherheit). 
Naja ich guck dann mal bei Ebay nach ner Win 2000 Serverlizenz mit genug Clients dazu.


----------



## lazy (4. August 2009)

Hmmm, also für die Schule würde ich dann doch lieber Linux nehmen, alleine vom Prinziep her. Ich selbst bin mit WinServer überhaupt nicht glücklich geworden und befinde mich mitten im Umstieg auf einen Linux Server. Wir haben in der Schule einen Server mit ISERV laufen - (und ein Test System mit ISERV in der PC AG  ) das ist recht einfach zu Konfigurieren...aber es ist auch recht teuer. Wenn du dir einen Linux Server machst dann schau doch das du eine LTS Version (die werden länger mit Updates Verrsorgt) bekommst.

MfG lazy


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2009)

Das ist für eien Schule? Schau die mal die Linux Musterlösung des Landes BaWü an. Das habe ich in einer Schule verbaut und ich weis genung Schulen die das im Einsatz haben. Das ganze basiert auf Debian und ist recht gut zu konfigurieren.


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2009)

Das ist nicht für ne Schule, das ist für einen einfahen öffentlichen PC-Raum .


----------



## rebel4life (5. August 2009)

Was wird in dem Raum gemacht? Internetcafe? PCs in einer Bibliothek?


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2009)

Im grundegenommen kann man ihn als Internetcafé betrachten. Da können aber auch andere Schen wie zB Officearbeiten gemacht werden oder was ausgedruckt werden für welche die Zuhause keinen Drucker haben.


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2009)

Dafür ist die Musterlösung bestens geeigent. Ich habe hier auch noch eine CD mit der alten Version und die ganze Doku, kann ich dir bei Bedarf zukommen lassen.


----------



## BBR (5. August 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich möchte einen Domänenserver auf Linuxbasis aufbauen. Wichtig wäre mir das die Rechte- und Benutzerverwaltung genauso einfach geht wie es von Windows bekannt ist (->Active Directory). Außerdem sollte es eine Grafische Oberfläche geben (ich habs nicht so mit Befehlszeilen ).
> Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



einen vollständingen AD Ersatz kannst du im Moment nicht bauen, dass ist gerade erst von Rad Hat in Entwicklung. Zu mindest nicht so wie man es von M$ gewohnt ist.

Du kannst so was mit openldap nachbauen, aber Windows Clients keine Rechte geben (wer was auf dem Rechner machen darf und was etc..), bei Linux CLients könnte man das realisieren.


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt schon ne Server 2003 Version mit genug Clientzugrifflizenzen besorgt. Danke für eure Hilfe !



BBR schrieb:


> einen vollständingen AD Ersatz kannst du im Moment nicht bauen, dass ist gerade erst von Rad Hat in Entwicklung. Zu mindest nicht so wie man es von M$ gewohnt ist.
> 
> Du kannst so was mit openldap nachbauen, aber Windows Clients keine Rechte geben (wer was auf dem Rechner machen darf und was etc..), bei Linux CLients könnte man das realisieren.



Ich weiß schon was Rechte sind . Unter Windows kann ich Domänencontrolling inzwischen im Schlaf .


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. August 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte es eine Grafische Oberfläche geben (ich habs nicht so mit Befehlszeilen ).
> Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



Windows.
Selbst mit KDE oder Gimp wirst du um die Befehlszeile nicht herumkommen.
Ich bin gerade selber dabei, einen Fileserver (FTP & Samba) auf Ubuntu Server Basis aufzusetzen, hab mir der Bequemlichkeit halber auch Gimp draufgepackt, aber ich verbringe immer noch die meiste Zeit in der Befehlszeile, weil es einfacher & schneller geht als übers GUI.


----------



## Bauer87 (10. August 2009)

Bei der grafischen Oberfläche musste ich auch schmunzeln. Am Ende bekommt der Server noch nen eigenen Monitor.


----------



## midnight (10. August 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Windows.
> Selbst mit KDE oder Gimp wirst du um die Befehlszeile nicht herumkommen.
> Ich bin gerade selber dabei, einen Fileserver (FTP & Samba) auf Ubuntu Server Basis aufzusetzen, hab mir der Bequemlichkeit halber auch Gimp draufgepackt, aber ich verbringe immer noch die meiste Zeit in der Befehlszeile, weil es einfacher & schneller geht als übers GUI.



Also ein Server braucht nun wirlich keine grafische Oberfläche (=

Übrigens ich glaube du meinst Gnome, nicht Gimp. Gimp ist das freie Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, was alle so toll finden.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (10. August 2009)

Es ist auch toll, das Bildbearbeitungsprogramm. 

Es ist aber nunmal so, dass man lernen muss einen Server per Konsole zu administrieren, ansonsten lernt man nichts und das bringt nicht viel, wenn man dabei nicht viel lernen will, dann kann man doch auch auf bewährte Lösungen wie Windows zurückgreifen. Es ist nicht so, dass Windows sehr viel einfacher zu administrieren lässt, aber wenn man sich schon mit Windows beschäftigt hat, dann fällt das dir sicherlich leichter.

Gibt es nicht noch die 180 Tage Version von Windows Server 2008?


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2009)

Server mit GUI? Für was gibt es SSH.


----------



## nfsgame (10. August 2009)

Die 180 Tage Trial war ja bis jetzt drauf . Und andere Server mit Windows hab ich ja auch schon Administriert und ich fands bis jetzt imemr einfach . Naja, dann werd ich die nächsten Tage da mal das 2003er draufkloppen .


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2009)

2003 oder 2003 R2?


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2009)

2003 ohne R2


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. August 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Also ein Server braucht nun wirlich keine grafische Oberfläche (=
> 
> Übrigens ich glaube du meinst Gnome, nicht Gimp. Gimp ist das freie Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, was alle so toll finden.
> 
> so far


stimmt ich meine Gnome

die Grafische Oberfläche fliegt auch wieder, wenn der Server konfiguriert ist. Aber ich hatte keine Lust, alle Config Dateien etc. mit der Konsole zu editiren, mit gedit ist das wesentlich komfortabler.


----------



## rebel4life (11. August 2009)

Naja, nano ist auch gut.


----------



## Bauer87 (11. August 2009)

Außerdem: Wie soll denn ein Terminal geöffnet werden, wenn man keine grafische Oberfläche hat, auf der der Terminal läuft? (Anmerkung: Windows Server 2008 startet in der Version "ohne GUI" einen Explorer, in dem nur "cmd.exe" läuft.)

Naja, ist halt Geschmackssache. Mit dem Windows-Terminal würde ich auch nicht arbeiten wollen - Windows hat ja nicht mal nen gescheiten Texteditor. Unter Linux gibt es aber auch einige für die Konsole. (Teilweise sogar mit Maus-Unterstützung!)


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. August 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Außerdem: Wie soll denn ein Terminal geöffnet werden, wenn man keine grafische Oberfläche hat, auf der der Terminal läuft? (Anmerkung: Windows Server 2008 startet in der Version "ohne GUI" einen Explorer, in dem nur "cmd.exe" läuft.)



du hast dann einfach einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit weißer Schrift, auf dem du Befehle eintippst.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Außerdem: Wie soll denn ein Terminal geöffnet werden, wenn man keine grafische Oberfläche hat, auf der der Terminal läuft? (Anmerkung: Windows Server 2008 startet in der Version "ohne GUI" einen Explorer, in dem nur "cmd.exe" läuft.)
> 
> Naja, ist halt Geschmackssache. Mit dem Windows-Terminal würde ich auch nicht arbeiten wollen - Windows hat ja nicht mal nen gescheiten Texteditor. Unter Linux gibt es aber auch einige für die Konsole. (Teilweise sogar mit Maus-Unterstützung!)



Bei 2008 ist der non GUI Modus eh reine verarsche. Der braucht genauso viele Ressourcen wie mit GUI.


----------



## Bauer87 (12. August 2009)

@Autokiller677: Das war Ironie. Windows macht das halt so. CMD.exe startet im Vollbild auf der GUI. Und das nennt sich dann non-GUI-Modus.


----------

